# **** baitttt



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

some bait that works for me in box traps for ***** is a piece of bread and salad dressing that smells alot.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

what kind of dressing do u use


----------



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

anything that smells alot when you open the container up most salad dressings that are real thick like ranch will work really well


----------



## Clinthall6 (Sep 2, 2007)

I have always used fish. I catch a few pan fish and cut them into chunks put it in a mason jar and let it set or bury the jar for a month or longer. It works great with a cubby set.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

heres a good bait were cats are running around and fish cant be used

get a egg and put it at your set with any sweet lure

use this ya better get your knife sharp


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

Ripe sweet corn left in the heat of summer for 2 or 3 days is killer


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

for box traps where i only want **** marshmellos work great other than that fish


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

My wife feeds about 5 **** and possibly more out in our backyard. This summer we put some ripe sweet corn out for them and they never touched it? Don't know why, as they are said to love the stuff. Hell, this was peeled for them too.

My buddy use to trap a lot of them and he always used strawberry jam. Said that it was like Channel #5 to a ****. I tried it a couple times and had good luck with canned mackeral.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

im gonna try fryer grease they loved it on my bear baits


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

dfisher said:


> My wife feeds about 5 **** and possibly more out in our backyard. This summer we put some ripe sweet corn out for them and they never touched it? Don't know why, as they are said to love the stuff. Hell, this was peeled for them too.
> 
> Dan


huh cant keep em out of it here :eyeroll: :eyeroll: 
Its a waste of perfectly good corn :crybaby:


----------



## keystone (Nov 6, 2007)

marshmellows have worked great for me also. don't get no trash either


----------



## woodhunter93 (Nov 11, 2007)

i use canned cat food in my cage traps. because you can open the can half way and bend the lid kinda like a guard or something so they have to go in the door to get it. and it is usually cheap and has a strong smell


----------

